# can you change the contrast on laptop screens?



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

can you change the contrast on laptop screens?
have laptop and don't see the option to^


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

(brightness i know you can change, don't mix that up with contrast)


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

what becky said probably depends on the graphics card in the machine and the software you have installed for it, i don't think that is a standard windows feature, it gets "injected" by the video card software. if you don't see these controls, figure out what's in your laptop and get the software/drivers from their website (ati or nvidia)


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

and by right click on the screen, she means right click on the desktop ^_^


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Some laptops you can, others you can't. Through work and school, I've been through 8 laptops over the last 6 years, and I think only 2 offered a way to adjust contrast :|

-Ryan


----------



## jayclants (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a Dell inspiron 1200 and I can't figure out how to change the contrast.
Called tech. supp. a few times, once they said you can't, another time they said to press the FN key and the left and right arrows, but that didn't work.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

I would imagine a Dell only offers brightness adjustment. It is usually done with function keys or ctrl+arrows.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I was wondering that myself, but luckily those instructions Becky put seemed to work. But yeah make sure you right-click on the desktop....


----------



## jayclants (Jan 23, 2004)

according to dell, all they're laptops don't have user controllable contrast, it's preset and that's that.


----------



## jayclants (Jan 23, 2004)

actuelly, if you right click on the desktop there's a graphic option (can't remember offhand now exactly) and in the color tab you can change the contrast.


----------

